# P0160 O2 sensor bank 2/2



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just had to have a new muffler put in on my 97 Chevy K2500 5.7L by my local repair shop.
They welded in an aftermarket muffler and there is an O2 sensor in the section he welded in. Now I got a check engine light and code P0160 O2 bank 2/2.
Here is the question is it just a coincidence that this O2 sensor went just after the welding of the new muffler or did the welding cause it to go?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

EricD701;1170957 said:


> Just had to have a new muffler put in on my 97 Chevy K2500 5.7L by my local repair shop.
> They welded in an aftermarket muffler and there is an O2 sensor in the section he welded in. Now I got a check engine light and code P0160 O2 bank 2/2.
> Here is the question is it just a coincidence that this O2 sensor went just after the welding of the new muffler or did the welding cause it to go?


96-up vortecs eat o2 sensors around 80k miles stock. the heater part goes bad or read real slow.

if me clear the code and run it. if it pops back up replace it.

best thing is 2nd o2 only tells if the cat is doing its job. not as bad as front sensor being bad. but still not good.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

sweetk30;1171200 said:


> 96-up vortecs eat o2 sensors around 80k miles stock. the heater part goes bad or read real slow.
> 
> if me clear the code and run it. if it pops back up replace it.
> 
> best thing is 2nd o2 only tells if the cat is doing its job. not as bad as front sensor being bad. but still not good.


Thanks for the info I will give that a try


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Light came back looks like I will have to chang it


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

o2 sensor could be reading to much flow also, since u put in aftermarket muffler cross u fingers and hope new sensor doesnt trip after u change it if so i have a trick for u to try been in automotive business for 15 years and ive picked up a few tricks


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

zzamud;1173136 said:


> o2 sensor could be reading to much flow also, since u put in aftermarket muffler cross u fingers and hope new sensor doesnt trip after u change it if so i have a trick for u to try been in automotive business for 15 years and ive picked up a few tricks


The code reader put out P0160 O2S Ckt No Activity Detected 2/2 ... What is this trick you have?


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

No activity? Sounds like brokn wire or bad sensor. The trick i got i use on duals when o2s sense to much flow


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

zzamud;1173281 said:


> No activity? Sounds like brokn wire or bad sensor. The trick i got i use on duals when o2s sense to much flow


 ............

Thank you


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

not gona start a pissin match but some of the tricks / to much flow are bull.....

like i said the 96-2000 vortec motors eat o2 . no activity at all is like said bad wire / bad sensor / or unpluged sensor for some reason. 

you need to do a pin point test first if you dont want to throw money at it. but if me i would call back the exaust shop and tell them the problem since thay redid the exaust. some dumb dumb might have fried the o2 with the ground or tip of the welder in the wrong place tryin to weld the muffler on. those things dont like stray voltage to mutch. 

seen a lot of crazy stuff my self but best to test it.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

sweetk30;1173772 said:


> not gona start a pissin match but some of the tricks / to much flow are bull.....
> 
> like i said the 96-2000 vortec motors eat o2 . no activity at all is like said bad wire / bad sensor / or unpluged sensor for some reason.
> 
> ...


The O2 sensor is in the pipe he welded in that goes between the cat and the muffler thats why I was thinking he cooked it when he was welding.
As far as testing it I don't know what I'd be looking for am I just looking for 12v at the plug?

Thanks for your help


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

The o2 sensor could b fried from weldn or if he didnt unplug it and screwd it in and twistd/broke a wire. What i do if too much flow is use sparkplug foulers screwd into the pipe and o2 screwd into them. That takes the sesor out of the direct path of flow and allows it to get a good reading. Yours sounds like a broken wire or broken sensor tho


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

zzamud;1174118 said:


> The o2 sensor could b fried from weldn or if he didnt unplug it and screwd it in and twistd/broke a wire. What i do if too much flow is use sparkplug foulers screwd into the pipe and o2 screwd into them. That takes the sesor out of the direct path of flow and allows it to get a good reading. Yours sounds like a broken wire or broken sensor tho


Thank you for all your help sounds like I have to replace it.. Thanks for the tip on the fouler I will keep that in mined if I ever come across a high flow.


----------

